# Model Y switched to iPhone 13



## TTrahant

I recently switched to Iphone 13 now it will not connect fully to my tesla Bluetooth is sporadic, sometimes my phone works on bluetooths others it doesnt. I consistently have to use the key card to get going, and I think I am missing software updates because it is not connected propertly. I have tried to disconnect and reconnect my bluetooth which is recommended and that has not solved the issue. Did anyone else have this issue and what did they do?


----------



## GDN

This is hard to say. If all worked will with your previous phone I'd say the new phone is the issue. However, if you know it all works and you've tested phone setup, you may want to check with Tesla. Especially if you aren't getting wifi connectivity for updates. You phone connects via BT for unlocking and starting and the car connects via Wifi for updates. There are different antennas for those purposes. Something bigger could have gone wrong, open a service ticket on your phone app.


----------



## garsh

Follow these directions completely:


NR4P said:


> As an owner for two years and have both iOS and Android phones, I experienced great success with the BT unlock feature and over time, degraded performance. Meaning it wouldn't work without lighting up the phone or launching the App. From 100% effective to 20% effective over time.
> 
> I found a way into Tesla HQ and have their attention. Engineering has an investigation open.
> For anyone with this issue on an Android or iPhone here's what they suggest we try.
> 
> Delete Phone Key parings in vehicle
> Delete the Tesla app
> Re-download the Tesla app
> Re-pair your phone as a key
> I have 2 phones where I did this (one is 3 years old) and one where I have not for comparison.
> The 2 phones are perfect, again. Even in my pockets.
> 
> This could explain why if you get a new phone, everything is perfect.
> 
> Let's track any degradation over time. Chime in with success or failure and as the weeks and months go on, lets see what happens. I can provide feedback to the mother ship.
> 
> Disclaimer: Your body can still affect performance. If you have one of those bodies and removing the phone and holding it solves your problem, the above probably won't help you.


----------



## TrevP

garsh said:


> Follow these directions completely:


I've found it important to ensure you delete the app from your phone and reinstalling it. Not sure about Android but on iOS each app contains it's own settings and documents which are sandboxed and data is not stored outside of itself so deleting the app blows away all the settings, tokens etc... Simply updating the app isn't good enough, that only updates the app binary, not the stored data.


----------



## jdcollins5

TTrahant said:


> I recently switched to Iphone 13 now it will not connect fully to my tesla Bluetooth is sporadic, sometimes my phone works on bluetooths others it doesnt. I consistently have to use the key card to get going, and I think I am missing software updates because it is not connected propertly. I have tried to disconnect and reconnect my bluetooth which is recommended and that has not solved the issue. Did anyone else have this issue and what did they do?


I recently upgraded my wife's phone to an iPhone 13 and changed her Phone Key. The only problem I had was her intermittently having to open the app before unlocking.

What I found out was that in the past, iPhones default for Background App Refresh was off for all apps and you had to manually select ON. With both my new 12 and her 13, the default for BAR is ON for all apps and you have to manually select OFF! I have no explanation why they made this dumb move!

After turning all unnecessary apps OFF except Tesla, her Phone Key has worked perfectly.


----------



## msjulie

So curious, mine always works to unlock (iPhone, Tesla app allowed to use location and background processing)

Where it sometimes requires prodding and only sometimes, is actually connecting inside the car to play music.


----------



## Tony Rigano

I recently got a new phone (android), it will work the doors and stuff but the phone does not hook up to the Bluetooth. Could this be a function of ATT dropping the 3G? And if so, who would I look to to remedy this?


----------



## garsh

Tony Rigano said:


> I recently got a new phone (android), it will work the doors and stuff but the phone does not hook up to the Bluetooth.


As far as the car is concerned, your phone is actually two completely different devices.

It's a key. You've already configured this part.
It's a streaming bluetooth device. It sounds like you haven't configured this part yet.
You can find the instructions for pairing a phone here:
https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/...EA9-CBE5-4474-880E-3EF4992002DF.html#D1E12436


----------

